# Recurrent incarcerated inguinal hernia / Incarceration in the bowel



## apurvas (Apr 2, 2008)

Should we only bill 49521 for the following two operations:

1. Repair of recurrent incarcerated inguinal hernia using plug and a mesh.

2. Release of incarceration in the bowel.

Can we also bill 44005? CCI edits says i cannot do this. Is there another code i am missing?

Thanks
Apurva


----------



## mjewett (Apr 8, 2008)

You can only bill 49521. Lysis of adhesions is bundled into code 49521. The mesh code is not billable when used to repair an inguinal hernia.  See the note in the CPT book under code 49568 use in conjuction with 11004-11006, 49560-49566. I wish they would changed that rule b/c our doctors use mesh for many types of hernia repairs not just incisional or ventral.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Apr 18, 2008)

I am told the reason that we can not bill for the mesh is because it is already considered in the price of the hernias. The only ones that we can bill separately for are the incisional and ventral hernias.


----------



## valdenise38 (Dec 11, 2008)

*surgical coding tips*



Monika Liddle said:


> I am told the reason that we can not bill for the mesh is because it is already considered in the price of the hernias. The only ones that we can bill separately for are the incisional and ventral hernias.



Hi Monika, 
Surgical cpt's are my weakness when it comes to diagnostics (lapartomy) as to when to  include and when not to...Do you have any tips on ways to grasp the concept of surgical coding...thank you


----------



## dbybee (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you bill for the mesh itself as an implant?


----------

